# CO Gaited Horse Shows, 2008/09



## CORockyGal (Jun 4, 2008)

*Update on 2009 CO Gaited Horse Shows*

New Information for 2009:
The Tennessee Walking Horse Association of Colorado, Inc. is the proud host of the National Walking Horse Association Regional Horse Show, the ''Colorado Celebration''. The Regional Championship Show will take place July 31-August 2, 2009 at the Event Center of the National Western Complex in Denver, Colorado. It offers an air conditioned venue for both horse and rider, roomy indoor stalls and horse facilities, warm up areas, and a large state-of-the-art arena. This show will have classes for Tennessee Walking Horses, Mountain Horses (via UMH classes), and open gaited breed classes. It will be a fabulous show, with lots to do! Join us!! Looking for class sponsors, especially for the Mountain Horse classes. Please contact Jennifer if you can help with this one!!!

TWH-CO website: www.twha-colorado.com
Show website: www.thecoloradocelebration.com

Show Manager: Kathy Foreman ([email protected])

UMH SW Region Representative: Jennifer Nichols ([email protected])


----------

